#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Вновь к теме о китайских паломниках в Индии

## Нико

Не смогла идентифицировать следующие имена, как правильно их писать по-русски. Абзац из переведённой мною книги:

"Сидя под деревом, я думала о бесстрашных паломниках, которые столетия назад прошли тысячи километров через границы Индии, чтобы увидеть знаменитое дерево. Одно из вспомившихся мне имён было имя священника Линг-вана ?? из Китая, который, говорят, воздвиг под деревом статую бодхисаттвы Майтрейи. Другой китайский паломник, Хуен-Таи ?? (650 г. н.э.) дважды побывал в этом месте, чтобы поклониться дереву, а ещё один – Таоу-синг ?? (649 г. н.э.) прожил в Бодхгайе несколько лет".

Подскажите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Юй Кан

Нико, а исходный текст этого фрагмента -- можно, плюс -- имя его автора?

----------


## Нико

Это книга Buddhist Heritage Sites of India by Sunita Dwivedi.

Sitting under the tree I thought of the fearless piligrims who travelled thousands of miles from across the borders of India, centuries ago, to get a glimpse of the famous tree. One of the names I recollected was that of priest Ling-wan from China who is said to have erected a figure of Maitreya Bodhisattva under the tree. Another Chinese pilgrim, Hiuen-Ta'i (ad 650) came twice to worship the tree and one Taou-sing (ad 649) who remained in Bodhgaya for several years.

----------


## Ersh

Если имя изначально записано в системе Пиньинь, то оно на русский транскрибироваться системой Палладия так〉〉〉

Однако здесь, кажется имспользована система записи Уэйльда-Джайлза, тогда будет так>>>

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (31.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Если имя изначально записано в системе Пиньинь, то оно на русский транскрибироваться системой Палладия так〉〉〉
> 
> Однако здесь, кажется имспользована система записи Уэйльда-Джайлза, тогда будет так>>>


Здесь какая-то адская малоиспользуемая транскрипция. В Уэйд-Джайлсе нет слога «hiuen»…

----------

Ersh (18.03.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Видимо, автор записывала китайские имена без привязки к традиционным системам транскрибирования.
Будь у Вас возможность связаться с автором книги, проще всего было бы уточнить у неё, откуда она брала информацию об этих паломниках. Возможно, там есть более корректное написание этих имён латиницей или, лучше всего, -- иероглифами.

Но если никакой возможности уточнить написание иероглифов нет, сам в таких случаях поступаю так: записываю ориентировочно, с учётом общих норм, принятых при транскрибировании, и приводя в скобках оригинальное авторское написание.
В Вашем случае записал бы так: Лин-вань (Ling-wan); Сюнь-тай (Hiuen-Ta'i); Тао-син (Taou-sing).

----------

Ersh (18.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Видимо, автор записывала китайские имена без привязки к традиционным системам транскрибирования.
> Будь у Вас возможность связаться с автором книги, проще всего было бы уточнить у неё, откуда она брала информацию об этих паломниках. Возможно, там есть более корректное написание этих имён латиницей или, лучше всего, -- иероглифами.
> 
> Но если никакой возможности уточнить написание иероглифов нет, сам в таких случаях поступаю так: записываю ориентировочно, с учётом общих норм, принятых при транскрибировании, и приводя в скобках оригинальное авторское написание.
> В Вашем случае записал бы так: Лин-вань (Ling-wan); Сюнь-тай (Hiuen-Ta'i); Тао-син (Taou-sing).


Думаю, этого будет достаточно пока. Я знаю прекрасно авторшу книги, это известная индийская журналистка. Имена она брала из книг по данной тематике, изданных на анг. яз. в Индии. Китайского она не знает. Спасибо!

----------


## Юй Кан

Нико, ещё совет на всяк случай: исправил бы "Одно из вспомившихся мне имён было..." на "Одним из вспомнившихся мне имён было...".

----------

Нико (18.03.2012)

----------


## Shus

> Не смогла идентифицировать следующие имена, как правильно их писать по-русски. Абзац из переведённой мною книги:
> 
> "Сидя под деревом, я думала о бесстрашных паломниках, которые столетия назад прошли тысячи километров через границы Индии, чтобы увидеть знаменитое дерево. Одно из вспомившихся мне имён было имя священника Линг-вана ?? из Китая, который, говорят, воздвиг под деревом статую бодхисаттвы Майтрейи. Другой китайский паломник, Хуен-Таи ?? (650 г. н.э.) дважды побывал в этом месте, чтобы поклониться дереву, а ещё один – Таоу-синг ?? (649 г. н.э.) прожил в Бодхгайе несколько лет".
> 
> Подскажите, пожалуйста!


Примерно к этому времени относятся путешествия Сюаньцзана и Ицзиня (Фасянь и еще один монах путешествовали раньше).
Других пилигримов, оставивших свои записки, в истории вроде бы не числится.

P.S. А почему Вы выбрали именно эту книгу? Ведь подобной литературы издавалась и издается довольно много...

----------


## Нико

> Примерно к этому времени относятся путешествия Сюаньцзана и Ицзиня (Фасянь и еще один монах путешествовали раньше).
> Других пилигримов, оставивших свои записки, в истории вроде бы не числится.
> 
> P.S. А почему Вы выбрали именно эту книгу? Ведь подобной литературы издавалась и издается довольно много...


Ну, их имена-то я уже знаю. А другие в истории тоже числятся. Книга отменная, издадут -- почитайте.

----------


## Shus

> .... А другие в истории тоже числятся...


А кто, если не секрет? Из тех, чьи отчеты переведены и опубликованы.
Мне действительно интересно, может что-то просмотрел.




> Книга отменная, издадут -- почитайте.


Спасибо за совет, попадется - обязательно посмотрю.
Я спросил потому, что автор - не историк и не ученый, а фотограф и путешественник.

Кстати, м.б. поможет: Fa Hsien travelled to India with some fellow monks, namely: Hui-king, Tao-ching, Hui-ying, Huiyu and others

P.S. Если книга у Вас есть в электронном виде, или ссылка - был бы признателен.

----------


## Нико

> А кто, если не секрет? Из тех, чьи отчеты переведены и опубликованы.
> Мне действительно интересно, может что-то просмотрел.


Ну вон те, о которых спросила. Отчетов они, правда, вроде бы не писали.




> Спасибо за совет, попадется - обязательно посмотрю.
> Я спросил потому, что автор - не историк и не ученый, а фотограф и путешественник.


Зато её книга очень легко и хорошо читается, как приключенческий роман. А в академические мало кто из паломников лезть будет.




> P.S. Если книга у Вас есть в электронном виде, или ссылка - был бы признателен.


Нету. Уже на русском почитаете.

----------


## Shus

Понятно.
Спасибо и удачи в переводе.

----------


## Нико

Ущё имя одного китайского паломника -- Hwui Li. В Наланде обучался. кто знает?

----------


## Shus

> Ущё имя одного китайского паломника -- Hwui Li. В Наланде обучался. кто знает?


Хуэй Ли - ученик Сюаньцзана, автор его биографии.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nalanda

----------

Аминадав (31.03.2012), Нико (30.03.2012), Оскольд (31.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.03.2012)

----------


## Нико

Вернувшись в Китай в 694 году н.э., Ицзин написал сочинение «Кау-фа-као-сан-чуен»  Ta-tang-shi-ku-fa-kao-sung-chuan.о пятисяти шести китайских священниках, посетивших Индию во второй половине 7 века до н.э. [«Жизнь Сюаньцзана», Шаман Хуэй Ли, впервые опубликована в 1911 г., переиздана в LPP в 2001 г., D.K. Publishers Distributers Pvt. Ltd., pxxxvi]. 

А вот кто поможет мне с переводом на нормальный язык вот этого?

----------


## Юй Кан

Транскрипт названия книги И-цзина: "Да-Тан Сиюй цюфа гаосэн чжуань" (大唐 西域 求法 高僧 传).

"Шаман" : ) при Хуэй Ли соответствует, скорее всего, санскр. "шраманера" (т.е., "послушник") и при переводе опускается.
Пример: Hwui Li. The Life of Hiuen-Tsiang/Хуэй Ли. "*Жизнеописание* Сюань Цзана" [...], составленное его учеником Хуэй Ли.

----------

Нико (01.04.2012)

----------

